

The sad long story of Fisker Automotive - richardjordan
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/17/the-sad-long-story-of-fisker-automotive-the-most-tragic-vc-backed-debacle-in-recent-history/

======
richardjordan
It is shocking how much they burned through. $900,000 per vehicle sold (at a
$70,000 invoice price)!

Thing is, if the government thought like a VC and figured its loans to
Solyndra, Fisker and Tesla as strategic investments in an alternative energy
future, then would 1 for 3 look as bad? I don't know that it does or doesn't,
but certainly the arguments against bailing out Fisker and Solyndra and
blowing a lot of tax payer money are the same as for not bailing out Tesla,
which I think (and I may prove to be wrong over time) is looking like it could
become a significant win for US industry in the long run, and probably well
worth bailing out.

When you consider the sheer volume of dollars spent on Detroit's auto industry
and the fossil fuel industry these numbers look much better in perspective.

